# Kinder Fahrtechnik Kurs



## Wickedlite (18. September 2013)

Gibt es in OWL Anbieter für Fahrtechniktraining ?


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. September 2013)

User Freesoul bietet Kurse an, ob auch für Kinder kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich lasse meinen immer nur fahren und zugucken, da lernt der mir schon genug Blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (25. September 2013)

http://www.bikelounge.de/index.html

Selbst nicht probiert aber schon einige positive Kritiken gehört. 
Ob jetzt auch für Kinder weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Peter88 (31. Oktober 2013)

Da bietet sich doch ein lokaler Radsportverein an!


----------



## SofusCorn (7. November 2013)

slang schrieb:


> http://www.bikelounge.de/index.html
> 
> Selbst nicht probiert aber schon einige positive Kritiken gehört.
> Ob jetzt auch für Kinder weiß ich aber nicht.



Hab den Basic da gemacht. Glaub für kleinere Kinder ist das eher nichts. Ein bisschen Kondition wird nämlich schon verlangt. (Ich war mit 27 der mit Abstand jüngste Teilnehmer bei meiner Gruppe )


----------

